
Show HN: Artmaking API - SuperPaintMan
https://theblackbox.ca/api
======
SuperPaintMan
Author here, a few things have changed since the last time I posted this. I've
removed the anonymity aspect of the project in an effort for transparency.

This project exists to create art objects in a pragmatic fashion. Rather then
using algorithms to generate the artworks this "clips" sections of data and
submits them to be interpreted by a artist. A program -> human bridge.
Alternatively submit instructions and they will be evaluated as per your
request.

To see some of my recent works check out
[https://theblackbox.ca/](https://theblackbox.ca/) and
[https://www.instagram.com/blackbox.art/](https://www.instagram.com/blackbox.art/)

